# Carnival Swing Ride - WIP



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Now that my meat grinder prop is complete, it is on to my next big prop for the year. I am trying to replicate the carnival swing that spirit Halloween had a couple years ago. I started with creating a tall frame out of 2x2 and 1/4 plywood. And capped it off with a wiper motor and 1in square aluminum for the rails. I used red paracord to hang the swings, which are just 1x6 boards ripped to 15in each.

I think I got the movement just right, next is the paint and lighting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Another Winner! Love the "baby" hanging on by it's arm!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool prop! I subbed you on Youtube!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That cool.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love this!!!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like the Zombie Baby display that Spirit Halloween had. I gotta figure out where I could store something like that.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I picked up one of those parachutes that kids play with in school to use a canopy for the top and I am going to run battery powered string lights down the rails for the swing.

What I am stuck on is how to paint the sides. I have looked at pictures of carnival swing rides and they are very elaborate. I just want it to be simple. Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kids like bright primary colors, so you might just try painting each side a different color if you want to keep the level of effort down. Or maybe paint the bottom half one color and the top half a contrasting color.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I picked up one of those parachutes that kids play with in school to use a canopy for the top and I am going to run battery powered string lights down the rails for the swing.
> 
> What I am stuck on is how to paint the sides. I have looked at pictures of carnival swing rides and they are very elaborate. I just want it to be simple. Any ideas?


I would put a red border on each section along with the large xmas lights you bought for it then put a mirror in the middle of the border!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Bloody incredible. Stop it, you're making want to try my carnivale theme again this year but we've decided on the mad lab this year. I cannot wait to see more of what you do.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks awesome. Any reason you didn't attach the hands to the swing ropes?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Acid PopTart said:


> Bloody incredible. Stop it, you're making want to try my carnivale theme again this year but we've decided on the mad lab this year. I cannot wait to see more of what you do.


Thanks



Lord Homicide said:


> Looks awesome. Any reason you didn't attach the hands to the swing ropes?


Thanks. Most of their hands are molded to the body so you can't move them to attach to the rope. Plus I reuse the zombie babies in different scenes each year so I like to keep them as original as possible.


----------

